
Twitter Censorship - lj3
https://medium.com/@WhiteMotivation/twitter-censorship-b2f2e396025e#.2ed1kf8l5
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
That dude ran an account called 'WhiteMotivation' which is just about exactly
what you think it is.

~~~
lj3
It's the white equivalent of the 'black is beautiful' campaigns we see ad
companies run all the time. It wasn't even in the least bit controversial, yet
it's gone.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
The very first image macro in that article leads off with "Sweden is now the
rape capital of the west".

~~~
lj3
If you kept reading, most of the content he tweeted were pictures of white
girls with captions like "White: It's a beautiful thing."

The post you refer to cites statistical fact of which even the BBC admits[0].
It's also the most extreme tweet that account had to offer. As stated above,
most of his account content looked like a 'black is beautiful' ad campaign
aimed at whites.

Do you really think what he posted is worthy of a twitter suspension? Why?

[0]:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-19592372](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-19592372)

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Oh I did keep reading.

I notice he uses "I dindu nuffin!!!" as a subheading, which is interesting
considering the use of that term, especially further down:

""" That’s right, I never called anyone n....r, w....r, k..e, racist, h...y,
c.....r, m..o, dindu, r.t, f....t, m.d, or any other pet name. """ (aside one:
"pet name"?) (aside two: it's not only dogs who can hear dog whistles)

The whole thing is basically one level above "A. Wyatt Mann" cartoons in terms
of subtlety and "that's a trilby not a fedora" in terms of not fooling
anybody.

~~~
lj3
He mentioned all of those things because there are active twitter accounts who
use all of those words and more and yet avoid suspensions themselves.

You didn't answer my question.

